# Salaries



## Cherrylemonade

Hi there

Moving to abu dhabi in july with husband and baby just a few questions about salaries!
What would be a comfortable salary to live off for the 3 of us until i get a job after 6 months? 

Also has anybody relocated from ireland with dog? 

Thanks in advance much appreciated


----------



## Jynxgirl

I would say housing paid for (so look for 180k housing allowance for abu dhabi for a villa you would be able to have a dog with).... 

A decent enough salary to live on would be 30k a month for someone with a wife and child. This is bare minimum and not saving much of anything. Also, would want to get education allowance approved as the baby will reach 3 soon enough.


----------



## EmmaH

Mmmmmm. Really depends on lifestyle.


----------



## Expathopefull

I'm not out there yet, due to move in June, but I'm in the same boat as a lot of UK oil and gas workers who are going out there on nearly half of the 30k quoted before.


----------



## AlexDhabi

You will not save a penny and will have a poor lifestyle on 15 K AED per month for a family.


----------



## Expathopefull

AlexDhabi said:


> You will not save a penny and will have a poor lifestyle on 15 K AED per month for a family.


cant be as poor a lifestlye as the one we currently have in the uk.... so we're taking our chances, but thanks for the input


----------



## mgb

Expathopefull said:


> cant be as poor a lifestlye as the one we currently have in the uk.... so we're taking our chances, but thanks for the input


So is that 15k plus 9k housing? If so I think you will be able to live a better lifestyle than available in the uk, but not as lavish as a great many western expats who are on considerably higher packages.

Whatever you do, don't get into debt out here!


----------



## Expathopefull

Thanks for that. There's also 2,500 schooling per month per child up to 5 children. I know it won't be a lavish lifestyle with flash cars and maids etc, but that's not what we want. My line of work doesn't demand huge salaries, and in the UK my salary is nearly a third of what I've been offered, then I pay tax, then half of what's left goes on rent etc. 

I'd never get a chance like this again and I get a chance at returning to doing what I love and what I've always done, which is not possible in the UK.


----------



## Expathopefull

*****schooling, not choosing**** damn auto correct.....


----------



## Grimjim76

Hi 

Ive recently been offered a job in Abu Dhabi too.
Salary-wise, they're offering an all inclusive package (tax-free) of up to
AED 32k per month plus family medical, family tickets and education for up
to 3 kids.
I'm a single guy so I wont be able to take advantage of the free education or family tickets.
Would this be a decent offer ? as I have been looking at accommodation online and it dosnt look cheap.
Thanks Jim


----------



## ahmad_quran

Fair enough


----------



## AlexDhabi

Grimjim76 said:


> Hi
> 
> Ive recently been offered a job in Abu Dhabi too.
> Salary-wise, they're offering an all inclusive package (tax-free) of up to
> AED 32k per month plus family medical, family tickets and education for up
> to 3 kids.
> I'm a single guy so I wont be able to take advantage of the free education or family tickets.
> Would this be a decent offer ? as I have been looking at accommodation online and it dosnt look cheap.
> Thanks Jim


Initially it might sound like a very good package. But if you have to pay your accommodation from that you can end up paying out around 8-10,000 Dirhams per month in the typical western expat accommodation (although if you want to save money you can stay in older or less popular buildings). You will be spending 2-3,000 per month for a car (lease or loan). Also allow up to 2,000 per month for phone/internet/TV.
Depending on your preferred lifestyle you might need a considerable amount for food/drink/entertainment. Add to that the expat lifestyle that many people want to take advantage of here (concert tickets, grand prix, water parks, etc) all mounts up.
You say "up to 32K" but actually how much will you get in your pay packet? Some firms cloud the issue telling you items from your compensation package you don't receive and are covered by them but you never see. Once they are completely transparent about how much you will receive you can make an informed decision on whether it is a good package or not.


----------

